# Preventing Iraqi Ambush Video



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Check out this sweet ass video....

all the links below are to the same video so please *only select one*.

Link 1 - Preventing Iraqi Ambush

Link 2 - Preventing Iraqi Ambush

 Link 3 - Preventing Iraqi Ambush

Link 4 - Preventing Iraqi Ambush

Link 5 - Preventing Iraqi Ambush

Link 6 - Preventing Iraqi Ambush

I thought the video was pretty damn sweet so I wanted to share it with the board...:nod:

I hope u enjoyed it!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I forgot to exaplain the story behind it...

These pictures were taken from an AC130 Specter gunship two and a half miles away. The guys in the picture are setting up a roadside bomb and planning to ambush an American convoy which followed a short while after the pictures were taken. They were setting up for the ambush and were pacing off the distance from the bomb to where the convoy was to pass by. Turn your sound up. 40 mm cannon on the gunship. Awesome.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont know what to say....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I didn't finish watching the video when I realized what was going to happen, but I'm assuming the Iraqis get shot. Honestly dude, I don't think it's good to cheer and celebrate when people are getting killed. It was lousy when those assholes dragged burning corpses around Faluja and it's lousy when you go "this is so sweet OMG Iraqis getting killed".

My opinion man, but those are people right there, and they're people dying in a stupid war that your country started.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I didn't finish watching the video when I realized what was going to happen, but I'm assuming the Iraqis get shot. Honestly dude, I don't think it's good to cheer and celebrate when people are getting killed. It was lousy when those assholes dragged burning corpses around Faluja and it's lousy when you go "this is so sweet OMG Iraqis getting killed".
> 
> My opinion man, but those are people right there, and they're people dying in a stupid war that your country started.
> [snapback]1015218[/snapback]​


uhhhh....somebody has soe issues.

those Iraq's were setting up a bomb to explode an AMERICAN convoy & what needed to be done was done for that not to occur. That saved American lives by taking out Iraqi soldiers with automatic weapons willing and wanting to killl American soldiers.

what I thought was cool about the whoel video was how far away they were, being able to see what they could see in pitchblack darkness & take targets with precise accuracy.

the whole war controversy is another story.

save it for another thread...maybe go start your own. dont derail mine.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I didn't finish watching the video when I realized what was going to happen, but I'm assuming the Iraqis get shot. Honestly dude, I don't think it's good to cheer and celebrate when people are getting killed. It was lousy when those assholes dragged burning corpses around Faluja and it's lousy when you go "this is so sweet OMG Iraqis getting killed".
> 
> My opinion man, but those are people right there, and they're people dying in a stupid war that your country started.
> [snapback]1015218[/snapback]​


Well, the whole world thinks this war is stupid EXCEPT for some americans, their coalition forces, and MOST of the iraqis.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

JesseD said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't finish watching the video when I realized what was going to happen, but I'm assuming the Iraqis get shot. Honestly dude, I don't think it's good to cheer and celebrate when people are getting killed. It was lousy when those assholes dragged burning corpses around Faluja and it's lousy when you go "this is so sweet OMG Iraqis getting killed".
> ...


Yes you do. As I said, it's lousy to cheer on people getting killed regardless of who it is. Is it a necessity of war to defend yourself? Yes it is. Does that mean you're not a terrible excuse for a human being to cheer on men getting blown apart like it's a sporting event? Sure the f*ck doesn't.

It's UNFORTUNATE people have to kill each other like that, and whether or not it's a necessary evil doesn't make it any less unfortunate that it's happening. To think that you'd describe it as "sweet" is despicable. No decent human being would do that


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> JesseD said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...



View attachment 60404


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What the f*ck Drew, how do you always have the best macros?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> I dont know what to say....
> [snapback]1015210[/snapback]​





elTwitcho said:


> I didn't finish watching the video when I realized what was going to happen, but I'm assuming the Iraqis get shot. Honestly dude, I don't think it's good to cheer and celebrate when people are getting killed. It was lousy when those assholes dragged burning corpses around Faluja and it's lousy when you go "this is so sweet OMG Iraqis getting killed".
> 
> My opinion man, but those are people right there, and they're people dying in a stupid war that your country started.
> [snapback]1015218[/snapback]​


ya i no that was just fucked up

i agree with you this is a stupid war


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> I didn't finish watching the video when I realized what was going to happen, but I'm assuming the Iraqis get shot. Honestly dude, I don't think it's good to cheer and celebrate when people are getting killed. It was lousy when those assholes dragged burning corpses around Faluja and it's lousy when you go "this is so sweet OMG Iraqis getting killed".
> 
> My opinion man, but those are people right there, and they're people dying in a stupid war that your country started.
> [snapback]1015218[/snapback]​


el twitcho what country are you from then????


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Canada, why?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

please not another my dick is bigger then your dick fights.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> What the f*ck Drew, how do you always have the best macros?
> [snapback]1015296[/snapback]​


I'm intarwebnet leet like that.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> JesseD said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


gimme a break, man. I didnt say anything about the war. All I need was post a video of some actual footage from the war. It's a sweet video and I still think that it's sweet. I really dont want to listen to u bitch and moan...there's always somebody with some negative comment about it being 'wrong'.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > What the f*ck Drew, how do you always have the best macros?
> ...


*coughnerdcough*
I didnt get to watch the ideo as my net is kinda slow right now, downloading some good ole porn!


----------



## Rgr_mo (Aug 12, 2003)

JeeseD...I'm with you brother! Nice vid and they they got what they deserved. besides they are in a better place now with they infinite treasures and 72 virgins......we should all be as lucky.......lol


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

JesseD said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > JesseD said:
> ...


I agree with you 100% man.......


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Yo Jesse D, you want actual footage from the war, thats old stuff man. Go to http://www.unit731media.com/ it is a website that has hundreds of vids, mainly from the insurgency point of view. It is intense and very violent BE WARNED. These videos are updated almost daily. The war in Iraq has changed drastically from what it was. It is a guerilla war now that is having a tremedous impact on the iraqi people, in a very bad way. It is truly sad that this war is going on and I wish it would stop. I must say though that we started this entire thing, and now we have to fix what we have started. It's too bad that many of the insurgents see this as target practice for american military personnell and the iraqi police. All I can say is that we should consider ourselves very lucky to not be in harms way 24hours a day, like everyone else over there is. Oh, and by the way, any Human Being right or wrong does not deserve cheering at the moment of their death. Educate yourself, and watch the videos. I do not think many people know what our soldiers are having to deal with on a daily basis. We as a world need to be educated and stop believing in all the censored 10 second clips that are re run over and over again on the news stations. Peace to you all and viva la Piranha-Fury!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

can't we all just get along







People die every day and we all bleed red. I hate wars regardless of who starts them, their are always the inocent who die. This war sucks as all war sucked. Ever war in history SUCKED! I know that wars are hard to advoid but I dont like them.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

that was badass


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

pyrokingbrand said:


> Yo Jesse D, you want actual footage from the war, thats old stuff man. Go to http://www.unit731media.com/
> [snapback]1015374[/snapback]​


sh*t man, I honestly think alot of people should look around there if they think watching things explode and people die is "sweet". That's a really important link for people to see man, shows how much goes on that we aren't seeing for sure. Seeing a humvee blown apart gives you a whole different perspective than reading "two marines die in IED attack" in the newspaper.

What a fucked up situation


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm Glad that it helped, I think that it is very important for everyone to know what is really goin on over there because words are words, but when you actually can put the words to real atrocities captured on tape a whole new meaning is felt. Very important stuff, you will never see on T.V. EVER!! I wonder why??(insert sarcasm)


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> pyrokingbrand said:
> 
> 
> > Yo Jesse D, you want actual footage from the war, thats old stuff man. Go to http://www.unit731media.com/
> ...


different strokes for different fokes...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

JesseD said:


> Check out this sweet ass video....
> 
> all the links below are to the same video so please *only select one*.
> 
> ...


Damn thats some sweet ass vid! ........hahaha....*sigh of relief..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Impressive, yes. 
Good to stop these sabotage tricks, definitely. 
Good to say 'sweet' when people die, no.

Let's turn the page...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its a good video showing whats really going on everyday over there while we are doing normal everyday things........ we could be sitting eatting supper with our family while that video took place over there......hmmmm wonder what i was doing that exact time. so i think its neat to see because you know its happeneing anyways so why hide from the truth........ its not gonna make it go away just because we want it to. fact of the matter its happening anyways so we might as well see whats really going on over there. i have a friend who is sergeant in his sniper squad of 10 men over there right now and id love to see a video of him in action just to see that he is safe and whatnot. its not cool that people are dying everywhere but its not stopping any time soon so there is no point in pretending its not happening.i guess if u dont like all the killing and people dying dont watch the videos


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't think anyone is trying to pretend it's not happening


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ok well what i mean is people complaining about it like its gonna stop because they complain and say its not right or cool to see people dying............. but its happeneing anyways weather its right or wrong so im just saying that it seems to me like people almost want to block it out because its not right having people dying. but its gonna happen anyways so why not be educated about it and see whats really going on over there rather then sitting here completely clueless.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

But like I said dude, nobody is saying they want to pretend it's not happening, or even that people shouldn't see this. My issue is going "OMG COOL THIS IS SO SWEET" which puts you somewhere on the level with animals in my book. I think people SHOULD see what's going on over there, but that link pyrokingbrand posted is a much better representation than this video which is just being passed around as "look how awesome our weapons are, isn't it really wicked?".

You want to see a representation of how fucked up the situation is, I saw a video last night filmed by american soldiers shooting up a buss full of insurgents, and then hearing American's screaming "cease fire, they're unarmed" as they gunned down the wounded getting out of the bus. THAT's the reality for most of the people there, and having to deal with that kind of bullshit where you're put in situations to have to do really terrible sh*t as part of your daily routine. AC-130 gunsights are not a fair representation of most people's experience over there, suicide bombers at check points, roadside IED detonations and ambushing people is.

My 2 cents anyway


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

twitch, you are always right, man...


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

hey hey


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> pyrokingbrand said:
> 
> 
> > Yo Jesse D, you want actual footage from the war, thats old stuff man. Go to http://www.unit731media.com/
> ...





acestro said:


> Impressive, yes.
> Good to stop these sabotage tricks, definitely.
> Good to say 'sweet' when people die, no.
> 
> [snapback]1015438[/snapback]​





elTwitcho said:


> But like I said dude, nobody is saying they want to pretend it's not happening, or even that people shouldn't see this. My issue is going "OMG COOL THIS IS SO SWEET" which puts you somewhere on the level with animals in my book.
> 
> [snapback]1015756[/snapback]​


I don't recall EVER saying that it was 'sweet' that people died. Don't put words in my mouth...I said that the *video* was sweet. Honestly...I could care less about those Iraqis that were killed when placing a bomb that was going to kill American soldiers, sorry. War is war and people die...I'd rather it be the enemy than an American(s). In that situation it is kill or be killed.

This thread went way off track from my intention which was to simply share a video that I thought was pretty cool....the way it was filmed w/ the heat vision (like the Predator...lol), the communication of the soldiers & seeing the gun blow up the truck.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

there is no possible way to deny that videos like these offer some insight into the nastiness of war and the advanced methods used to kill the opposite sides.I don't care to watch them or argue about them since I know what to expect if I click on them.
This video was around much longer than the story about it being some kind of ambush/roadside bombing situation... 
WAR SUCKS.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

MY .02

I watched it, and am not sorry for what happened to them.

They were moving weapons, and setting up a bomb to kill people. They got what they had coming to them.

I am VERY AGAINST the war, and have been from day 1 and before however the guys getting it in the video were NOT UPSTANDIN CITIZENS to say the least.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> pyrokingbrand said:
> 
> 
> > Yo Jesse D, you want actual footage from the war, thats old stuff man. Go to http://www.unit731media.com/
> ...


Didn't even start the video's. Point taken. On topic, the third guy is terribly unlucky. Doesn't get properly shot the first time and the second time they hit the jeep first and hope they get him with the stray bullets or the shrapnel coming from the pick-up. The first is in a way lucky, he's blown to pieces in no time.

Moral: People dyin' in a lousy situation. People my age! Whilst I'm talking about fishkeeping, people just die for no appearant reason or goal. The world has indeed to become a better place, but war is not the answer IMO, it just makes things worse
















Edit: I don't care if they're Iraqi's or Us troops, both of them dead=a waste. I don't put one over the other, that's like claiming one life is more important then the other, tricky path if you follow through on it. Maybe that's the core of this war. A clash of 'lifestyles'. Well hell, I'm done with it for one thing: FCUK G.W. BUSH


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

honestly war, death, torture and crime go on all day everyday in the world. we here in civilized societies just aren't used to seeing it so some people are gonna get offended. we cover up dead bodies on the scene, hide the body, then make them look their 'sleepin' at a wake, then burry them. so in reality we hide death as much as possible. death is everyday for alot of the world.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

listen, i think its a great video because it is an uncensored document of what is going on over there. you dont see that on the news, and the fact that we have access to it means that our country kicks complete ass. thats what you call freedom. 
its also a sad thing to see people die, but this is what is going on over there. this is what we with our tax dollars are paying for, dont we have a right to see it? im not saying its morally right to WANT to see people, humans, being slaughtered, but if you're told by bill o'reilly at 8 o'clock tonight that 3 iraqi's were killed, how can you believe him if there is no footage of what actually happened? i find it hard to trust news media outlets because they both have political views, and therefore they cut and paste whatever they want to to make it an "edited" news in favor of their party. its not even news anymore, its sh*t. garbage. nothing more than a tabloid that says, hey, bow down to george bush, because he's doing the right thing, or bow down to john kerry, because this is what he stands for...its hollywood bull sh*t. there's nothing real about the news, its fabricated sh*t. it should be put on the E channel for mindless idiots who dont know how to think. the BBC news kicks the living sh*t out of ANY media outlet here in america. ANY. because they dont give a sh*t. they dont stand for one guy or another, they realize, hey, we have to report the news, and the know what the news is. americans are blind to it because we're all brainwashed by these pundit morons. for anyone interested, pick up Al Frankens book Lies and the lying liers who tell them. you'll get the inside scoop...

ps. mods, sorry for the plug, it just supports my opinion, so i figured i'd use it as a reference.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

pilsna, is that a terrorist in your icon? Please tell me thats a pic of you paintballing


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, in Holland, when we play paintball, we wear ski masks and shoot each other with Kalashnikovs in a bombed-out suburb :nod:


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

that video was beautiful, i was in fallujah for seven months.if you people are going to side with terriost go join em. usmc grunts will find ya


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

seriously, im tired of seeing a bunch of cowards and (internet tough guys) takin sides of iraqis
they got everything they deserve.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Yeah, in Holland, when we play paintball, we wear ski masks and shoot each other with Kalashnikovs in a bombed-out suburb :nod:
> [snapback]1023307[/snapback]​


well, you guys have your hobbies and we have ours


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

devildog/usmc said:


> seriously, im tired of seeing a bunch of cowards and (internet tough guys) takin sides of iraqis
> they got everything they deserve.
> [snapback]1023331[/snapback]​


The point just went so far over your head you didn't even notice it go by, did you?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

el, my cousin is the same way, he's in the army and just got back from iraq after a 15 month tour. it doesnt matter to him wether the war is right or wrong, the only thing he knows is to kill iraqi's. thats it. i dont blame him, its not his fault, its the way our military system is governed. the higher-ups say jump, so the troops jump. they say hillary is a bitch, so hillary is a bitch, they say iraqi's must die, so iraqi's must die. thats the way it is. he's never going to see your point because of his emotions.

also, dont refer to terrorist insurgents as iraqi's, it validates the point that this war has nothing to do with stopping terrorism. you're supposed to be over there HELPING the IRAQI'S, and WE'RE paying for it. so why shouldnt we take sides with them, they're the people we like!!! its the "terrorists" that we are killing right??? you tell me...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

devildog/usmc said:


> usmc grunts will find ya
> 
> seriously, im tired of seeing a bunch of cowards and (internet tough guys) takin sides of iraqis
> they got everything they deserve.
> [snapback]1023331[/snapback]​


I'm sorry about what you had to experience in Iraq (I assume it wasn't pretty), but I'm also sorry about the nonsense that roams free in your head











devildog/usmc said:


> if you people are going to side with terriost go join em. usmc grunts will find ya


It has nothing to do with siding, but I guess trying to explain it is just a complete and utter wast of words...
And the grunts will find ya?!?







We've seen the US's tracking down tactics the last few years - very impressive


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> We've seen the US's tracking down tactics the last few years - very impressive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think it is, come on man you cant believe everything the news shows you , of

course they are gonna show all the bad cause its good for ratings


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

no Bin Laden... how long has it been


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> no Bin Laden... how long has it been
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that mother fuker is probably in some commy state were is would be just crazy

to go get him :nod:


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> devildog/usmc said:
> 
> 
> > seriously, im tired of seeing a bunch of cowards and (internet tough guys) takin sides of iraqis
> ...


where did you come in to this.i didnt direct this statement to you,but i guess the truth hurts,and apparently you felt you had to respond,since it applied to you


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

devildog/usmc said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > devildog/usmc said:
> ...


No I felt I had to respond because you're completely oblivious to the fact that nobody is "takin sides of iraqis" in this thread. Thanks anyway though


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> [snapback]1023331[/snapback][/right]


I'm sorry about what you had to experience in Iraq (I assume it wasn't pretty), but I'm also sorry about the nonsense that roams free in your head









We've seen the US's tracking down tactics the last few years - very impressive








[snapback]1023422[/snapback]​[/quote]

again i will say that i didnt direct this comment to anyone in particular,but again the truth hurts,and when i see nonsense that dosent apply to me,i dont respond to it.but this must have hurt your feelings so you wanted to be an (internet tough guy) AND GIVE YOUR 2 CENTS.,AND ABOUT the tracking down efforts, the us has invaded and overthrown 2 countries.and half the people were probaly lookin for we killed or blew up


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> I didn't finish watching the video when I realized what was going to happen, but I'm assuming the Iraqis get shot. Honestly dude, I don't think it's good to cheer and celebrate when people are getting killed. It was lousy when those assholes dragged burning corpses around Faluja and it's lousy when you go "this is so sweet OMG Iraqis getting killed".
> 
> My opinion man, but those are people right there, and they're people dying in a stupid war that your country started.
> [snapback]1015218[/snapback]​


this seems like a good example of sidin with the iraqis,why would you feel bad for terriost that are tryin to kill people.there are also 2 sides fighting in this video.the us and iraq,and i dont think your on our side since this is a stupid war that our country started


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> el, my cousin is the same way, he's in the army and just got back from iraq after a 15 month tour. it doesnt matter to him wether the war is right or wrong, the only thing he knows is to kill iraqi's. thats it. i dont blame him, its not his fault, its the way our military system is governed. the higher-ups say jump, so the troops jump. they say hillary is a bitch, so hillary is a bitch, they say iraqi's must die, so iraqi's must die. thats the way it is. he's never going to see your point because of his emotions.
> 
> also, dont refer to terrorist insurgents as iraqi's, it validates the point that this war has nothing to do with stopping terrorism. you're supposed to be over there HELPING the IRAQI'S, and WE'RE paying for it. so why shouldnt we take sides with them, they're the people we like!!! its the "terrorists" that we are killing right??? you tell me...
> [snapback]1023375[/snapback]​


by all means,you got me :agh:when your over there they are all terriost in a sense by meaning you cant trust anyone,but you are correct there is a big difference in iraqis and insurgents, and if you could see the people weve helped face to face you would understand that iraqis went from being torchurd and persecuted to haveing simple freedoms that we take for granted like freedom of speech on this forum


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

sweet video, serves them right!


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

oompalumpa61 said:


> sweet video, serves them right!
> [snapback]1023792[/snapback]​


youve gone and done it now.wait to you see the replies your going to get(lol)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

devildog/usmc said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't finish watching the video when I realized what was going to happen, but I'm assuming the Iraqis get shot. Honestly dude, I don't think it's good to cheer and celebrate when people are getting killed. It was lousy when those assholes dragged burning corpses around Faluja and it's lousy when you go "this is so sweet OMG Iraqis getting killed".
> ...


This has already been covered. Read the god damn thread in it's entirety or don't bother posting in it because everyone shouldn't have to sit through a repeat of what's already been stated because you need everything repeated specifically to you to understand it. First, stop talking, second read the thread, THEN come back and comment. The fact that you're making comments that someone else already said and had gotten a response to is annoying as hell. Read the thread yourself because the forum does not cater to you and only you, and when you've brought yourself up to speed then you can talk.


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> devildog/usmc said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


maybe if i cuss alot i can be like you. man you are so tough, and you must really be a big shot to bark out orders like that. really for a person that participated in making this forum you are really immature obviosly i have gotten under your skin. For everyone that is reading this..this answers the age old saying of the truth really [email protected]#kin hurts and as to responding to you ,grow up and you come back and post when you have dealt with your personal issues(lol) alot ...By the way your talkin, your head has gotten to big and you are deffinetly on a power trip just because you are p. Fury staff does not make you special and that you can talk to people anyway you want. its okay you can be the big bad boss in your own little world but eventually even that bubble will bust......again(LOL)alot and hopefully i dont get booted.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

devildog/usmc said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > devildog/usmc said:
> ...


Is that all you have to say: the thruth hurts, and that anyone that opposes your opinions is an "internet tough guy"?








Just keep believing firmly in your righteous (or is it holy?) war - you (as in the US) reap what you sow, and in Iraq you're reaping to the fullest









You sound like a typical neo-conservative: saying anything bad about your precious war and you side with the Iraqi's - well, if that's how your world works, fine (ignorance is bliss).


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

I watched the film and came to the conclusion they were just dumping an old carpet.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> el, my cousin is the same way, he's in the army and just got back from iraq after a 15 month tour. * it doesnt matter to him wether the war is right or wrong, the only thing he knows is to kill iraqi's * . thats it. i dont blame him, its not his fault, its the way our military system is governed. the higher-ups say jump, so the troops jump. they say hillary is a bitch, so hillary is a bitch, they say iraqi's must die, so iraqi's must die. thats the way it is. he's never going to see your point because of his emotions.
> 
> also, dont refer to terrorist insurgents as iraqi's, it validates the point that this war has nothing to do with stopping terrorism. you're supposed to be over there HELPING the IRAQI'S, and WE'RE paying for it. so why shouldnt we take sides with them, they're the people we like!!! its the "terrorists" that we are killing right??? you tell me...
> [snapback]1023375[/snapback]​


Man, I think you are totally right on this one... every person I know in the Military is pro WAR... I think its because Bush gave them all raises... which working people have to pay for. These guys are all governed by cash...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Man, I think you are totally right on this one... every person I know in the Military is pro WAR... I think its because Bush gave them all raises... which working people have to pay for. These guys are all governed by cash...
> [snapback]1024396[/snapback]​


It's not just money: it's obvious you have to defend yourself during a war, but Abu Graibh (and other scandals) already showed clearly the "Order is order" mentality in (some of) the US armed forced. That's total rubbish of course, as everyone should be held accountable for his/her own actions. Individual responsibility can never be replaced by orders, and if you do and commit severe crimes, you should be held accoutable for that.
The Nazi's didn't get away with "Befehl ist Befehl" (before y'all start foaming with pattriotic anger, I'm not comparing the US with the Nazi's - I just use it as an antecedent), nor did/should any other person charged with severe crimes during war time...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

War was never, and will never be pretty but where in it and we must finish it imo. In that video if its a choice between a convoy of U.S. vehicles or them it's got to be them. The video from what i see is that they are not being painted by the gunship but by special forces and the gunship takes them out....


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

diddye said:


> pilsna, is that a terrorist in your icon? Please tell me thats a pic of you paintballing
> [snapback]1023301[/snapback]​


i'll return the question, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

devildog/usmc said:
 

> that video was beautiful, i was in fallujah for seven months.if you people are going to side with terriost go join em. usmc grunts will find ya
> [snapback]1023312[/snapback]​


The intellectual capacity of this post=0.0%...damn, this is truly the worst post I've ever seen here. After rereading it, I feel real sorry for your parents and peace loving Americans who have to deal with people like you. I'm speechless...


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

celticwarrior said:


> I watched the film and came to the conclusion they were just dumping an old carpet.
> [snapback]1024367[/snapback]​












I would be cryin' if it was true though


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i find it really sad that I as an american, have to listen to people from euro countries or countries with different opinions on the war, trash talk the neo-conservatives, and yet still use the "you americans" label. im not supportive of this war. im not supportive of this administration. in my opinion, they've fucked my country up for many years to come. im paying 50 dollars to fill my gas tank up, and its a seasonal thing. it gradually gets more expensive to live here, and yet, the fat cats get fatter, and the skinny ones die off. this war is a complete scam, and i feel bad for our troops. its bad enough that they have to blow people apart. they also have to put up with superiors who spread the propaghanda machine like its a f*cking wild-fire. any person with half a brain can clearly see that bush has fucked this country over big-time, but its amazing what brainwashing will do to a person. not to mention, every gun-nut(not gun-owner, gun nut, the cold dead hands type of tobacco spitting, 79 trans-am driving, tractor owning gun-nut) in america rooting for their guns, they could give a rats ass about the future of this country, as long as there's bullets for their guns and deer for their bullets, they dont care.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Pilsnah said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the film and came to the conclusion they were just dumping an old carpet.
> ...


That carpet was probably the Iraqi airforce.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Pilsnah said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > pilsna, is that a terrorist in your icon? Please tell me thats a pic of you paintballing
> ...


Nice way to avoid the question. Plain sad.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

celticwarrior said:


> Pilsnah said:
> 
> 
> > celticwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

diddye said:


> Pilsnah said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


I would be hurtin' too, if i got this good an answer back, plain straight


----------

